
Why do Americans do so little to ensure the privacy of their communications? - iProject
http://www.npr.org/blogs/13.7/2012/06/22/155563388/what-me-worry-the-privacy-question
======
cgranade
I was hoping for a discussion of why we don't more broadly adopt tools such as
GnuPG, Tor, etc. to take some modicum of privacy into our own hands. That'd be
a discussion that I'd love to see go mainstream, given how important it is,
yet how much it's treated as unimportant in the culture at large.

